

VLC Media Player 1.0.0 is finally out - etix
http://blog.l0cal.com/2009/07/07/vlc-1-0-0-goldeneye/

======
jrockway
Considering VLC has worked wonderfully for many years, I am not sure how an
arbitrary version bump is particularly meaningful.

~~~
palsecam
I don't care that much too, but I would say: it's good to see some software
which doesn't suffer from the _eternal beta syndrom_ (like Gmail).

~~~
jrockway
What actual difference does this make? Is VLC 1.0.0 any more stable or secure
than the non-1.0 versions? Would Gmail be any different if it didn't say
"beta"?

(As an aside, VLC still crashes on malformed data because the video codecs are
written in careless C code. Changing the version number isn't going to fix
that bug. )

~~~
palsecam
For VLC: apparently this version 1.0 is effectively not a special release, a
"major version, with long time support". 1.0 just comes after 0.99. However,
quoting one of the developer blog: _"After the longest feature freeze
stabilization period in the project's history, VLC 1.0.0-final is coming at
last..."_ (<http://www.remlab.net/>).

In general case: for me "version 1.0 _not_ beta" means _"we give you the
insurance that this software is very stable and reliable. We consider all bugs
as important issues. We respect you."_

In the case of GMail, I'd like Google to give me this insurance and stop the
_"no warranty at all, f_ * _you if there is a problem"_ era. I think they have
the power to do it. Would it be really different? No, but I would be able to
sleep at night knowing Google takes _really_ care of my email.

~~~
radu_floricica
Time, cost, quality, right? Even google can't do miracles.

~~~
weegee
yeah, you get what you pay for. VLC has worked for me when Quicktime would not
(to play a movie from a DVD, for example)

------
dmix
New HD codecs work well. It can finally handle my Blu-ray rip of Blade Runner
without being choppy.

~~~
DarkShikari
Thank the folks over at ffmpeg for that; they write the (en|de)coders.

------
palsecam
The official website, announcing the news: <http://www.videolan.org/vlc/>

This version doesn't support Mac OS X Tiger anymore. From the changelog:

    
    
      Support for Mac OS X 10.4.x was dropped due to its technical limitations.

------
uggedal
While nothing beats mplayer-nogui, it's nice to have an alternative running on
Windows.

~~~
etix
You can run VLC without a GUI too: vlc -I dummy

There's also a skins, ncurses and http interface.

------
mtomczak
This news and Google Apps coming out of beta in the same day?

I can't take all this sudden and drastic change!

------
mleonhard
They're missing checksums for the download files. Here are md5sums:

    
    
      ca4041c2d80391b9963e7599b75b8c1d *vlc-1.0.0-win32.exe
      58d0e276690442fa887e9a07767ddd6c *vlc-1.0.0.dmg

------
bardioc
After experiencing frequent crashes with VLC (every 2 out of 3 launches, on
different pc's), I eagerly upgraded to 1.0 to find that... it still crashes 2
out of 3 times. I must be doing it wrong.

~~~
tjpick
dusty?

